# anyone make their own sulfur denitrator?



## skelator (Mar 27, 2012)

im thinking of putting one of these together. im wondering if any of you have done this or have any experiance with them?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

The problem with denitrator is they only address one symptom of dirty water and do nothing to address the issue. Without water changes the water becomes stale, loses essential trace minerals the fish need and a whole bunch of other "crud" remains in the water invisible to the naked eye.

I would say denitrator is a waste of time and money.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

ladayen said:


> I would say denitrator is a waste of time and money.


Unless you have 40ppm nitrate coming out of tap, but yea I agree if you are just trying to be lazy with water changes its not the way to go. If you are trying to be lazy with water changes and want whats best for your fish then a still is the way to go, but you will still have to supplement macro nutrients and I have yet to see anyone try it yet, its one of my future projects I will be working on when I get the time and space.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Zof.. I missed that important bit. Yes with high Nitrates out of tap it would be useful.


----------

